# Dog with anal gland issues?



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

I just noticed my border collie has a swollen, red anus and surrounding area, even her vulva is swollen. She is 12 yrs old iirc, and spayed. I'm thinking maybe her anal glands are impacted, maybe even infected? She was licking her backside. She doesn't act sick or anything like that. She has never had an issue with them her hole life. I'm basically wondering if this is an emergency, because of course this is after hours on a Friday, typical. Or can we wait until Monday morning. This is just something I've never dealt with before.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Depends on how bad they are. Is your vet (or other nearby vet) not open Saturday mornings?
its both painful and annoying to a dog or cat. I'd try to find something tomorrow even if I had to drive a ways.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I agree. Sounds like she needs to be seen right away.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

alotta places have sat afternoon petclinics-- or sunday-- even my Tractor supply started having the mobile vet come out-- call around to your Feed store or big box petstore and they may have one-- its pretty cheap they dont charge you a Vet checkup fee....

I used to squeeze out my old dogs anal glands (outside on the grass with warm soapy water on hand, it STINKS) and that prevents this - if this is what it is-- if it progresses to the point of bursting then you have a serious wound/ infection issues potential....

Not to mention poor thing sounds uncomfortable (I know squeezing sounds over the top, but its so relieving and easy to do-- also many Groomers do it as well, I just thought of that bring her into a groomer and see what they think, at this point it sounds too painful to express out simply though)....


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

If you do clean the glands yourself, wear disposable gloves. Your nose will thank you later.


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

Around here, the clinics that come to the Tractor Supply stores are shot clinics only.

And if those anal glands are red and swollen and irritated, I would have the vet take care of them rather than try to take care of them myself.


----------



## Raymond James (Apr 15, 2013)

I would take her outside away from the house/barn. Chain her so you can get to her backside without having to struggle to much. Put on a disposable gloves both hands two layers and bring some paper towels, large syringe and hydrogen peroxide . Squeeze the gland out and dab with paper towels. Reach in and put your fingers on one side of the anus thumb on the other you should feel the gland squeeze it against the anus and lots of stuff should come out keep doing it till you do not get anymore then do the other side. 

It will stink, it maybe infectious from your description. Though normally it just stinks. Squeeze out everything you can. My dogs never yell /bark but one does not like it and will try and get away. 

After you squeezed everything you can squirt the area with the peroxide . Keep doing it till you do not see any more puss. Wipe off everything you can, try and get it all off of the dog you may have to use a wet towel to wipe her fur off where it got stuff on it. 

Washing the dog with soap and water if you can would be a good thing to do. to get rid of the odor. 

Throw everything: gloves, towels in the outside trash. Put the clothes in the wash and take a bath. Wash your hands extremely well .


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

As a groomer, my policy is that I will empty anal glands that will empty fairly easily, but anything impacted I send to a vet. If they are red and sore, it is likely you have infection there and you don't want to mess with it, your dog needs a vet. If you squeeze infected/impacted glands, you can do damage to your dog, spread infection and cause her a lot of pain. 

It is possible there is something else going on too, there sure is no way to tell over the internet. She could have a tumor inside or something else. One of my Silky Terriers had a tumor inside his rectum, we finally had to put him down, though it was slow growing. You need to know what's up for sure. It's troubling that she suddenly has a problem where she's never had one before. 

As for it being an emergency - can she poop? How much pain is she in? It sounds like she's pretty uncomfortable. Only you can really determine how badly she needs a vet and whether she can wait until Monday.


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

Hopefully tangential here but I once had a rottie who appreared to have a swollen anal gland. I took him to vet and vet discovered a bilateral something or other that he wasn't comfortable operating on. Recommended a specialist. When she opened him up she found he was riddled with tumors. A very expensive surgery with a bad prognosis. The swollen anal gland turned out to be a symptom of something much worse. Don't mean to scare you but if it looks bad, you should let her be seen by a vet on Monday first thing. I know these things always show up on Friday afternoons.... has happened without fail to me so many times. Best wishes.


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

Hey southerngurl - any updates?


----------

